# Bunker Hill Ammo cans



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anyone have/used the Bunker Hill brand ammo cans found at Harbor Freight? Just wondering likes/dislikes


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

They found an American made ammo can floating in water for over 50 years from a cold war fallout shelter....The phone book...toilet paper...candy and magazines were as fresh as the day they put it in.

Family Opens Mysterious Door In Backyard (Photos)

The question should be....Can they do this? Buy one and put some expensive ammo in one and let it sink in a tub of water...keep it covered for a month.... There you will find your answer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Makes me feel secure about all of my ammo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Family Opens Mysterious Door In Backyard (Photos)

I would have liked to see more detail, ie: air exchange, etc, given the time period. Surprised sort of in the amount of sweets stored, and only two week supply?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me, never saw one.

If it is at Harbor Freight it is chinko.

I have chinko spam type ammo cans stored the original chinko crates, that is as far as I will go.

I stand somewhat corrected, some ready ammo is in chinko AK mags which are the only ones I can use, no east block.

The mags in turn are in Russian, East German and chinko mag pouches and vests.

I use USGI ammo cans for all my packaged ammo. 

Long term storage, 3 AK mags with 300 round in one 50 CAL can, outside marked as such.

I even us USGI ammo cans to store food, they are rat and every other rodent proof and are airtight, they are used with o2 eaters.

That food is in 20MM cans, some in US Navy 40MM Bofor's cans, the food inside is in Mylar bagging.


----------

